# Reputable vendor



## RDL (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello all in my search for reputable seed vendors I came across two vendors that interested me they are:
autoakseeds
buydutchseed

Do you all have any experience on these two vendors and if so how was your experience? All opinions and input welcome.

rdl


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

I have no experience with those two but allow me to share the fact that I've bought seeds from both Dr. Greenthumb and marijuanaseeds.nl and had a great experience with each. Hope that helps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2009)

I have never heard of either of those sites.  I can recommend Attitude Seeds--they carry seeds from a variety of breeders.  I have tried seeds from Attitude from G13 Labs and Mandala Seeds.


----------



## scatking (Mar 12, 2009)

Try seedbankupdate.com for one man's opinion.


----------



## wesley (Mar 18, 2009)

i would go attitude too but if its auto aks you want eastcoastseeds.net is the best prices i have seen free shipping i just orderd today hope i was of some help


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2009)

wesley said:
			
		

> i would go attitude too but if its auto aks you want eastcoastseeds.net is the best prices i have seen free shipping i just orderd today hope i was of some help



Cheapest is not always best, especially with autos.  Have you personally ordered from these people, received the beans, grown them out, and smoked them?


----------

